# ssh does not work as user [SOLVED]

## pactoo

Hello,

when trying to ssh user@somehost as a regular user I get following error:

ssh_askpass: exec(/usr/lib/misc/ssh-askpass): No such file or directory

Host key verification failed.

Works as root, however. Whats wrong ? Not another udev issue, is it ?Last edited by pactoo on Mon Jul 19, 2004 10:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tuxmin

http://bugzilla.mindrot.org/show_bug.cgi?id=471

----------

## pactoo

Thanks. So it was indeed another udev/permission issue. 

Solved by putting the user into the tty group. See also:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=199427

----------

## Ben2040

Hi

Nope, I have the same problem and that doesn't solve it.

Ben

----------

## gnuageux

Ben2040: Have you tried chmod 667 (I think) /dev/tty ?

----------

## Ben2040

Hi

Thanks! That did it.

Ben

----------

## Gherald2

 *Ben2040 wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Thanks! That did it.
> 
> Ben

 OT but I just want to say the opening "Hi\n" on little posts like that always cracks me up.

----------

## gnuageux

 *Quote:*   

> OT but I just want to say the opening "Hi\n" on little posts like that always cracks me up.

 

/me == lost

----------

